# Sabra got her first AKC points this past weekend



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

:happyboogie:My 14 month old female, Sabra, got her first two single AKC points this weekend. She was Winners Bitch and then Best of Winners for one point on Saturday and then again on Sunday. Can't wait for the show photos to arrive.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Fantastic! Can't wait to see photos


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations, you must be thrilled! :happyboogie:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Sabra! Cant wait to see her pictures!


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Congrats!

I am curious how you got the name Sabra for your dog. Are you from Israel?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Ranger's mom: I am not from Israel, but rather am of Irish descent. Sabra was the name of a childhood playmate and I just like the name.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Was your friend Israeli or Jewish? I ask because Sabra is the hebrew term used to describe a Jew who was born in Israel. It may have another meaning, but I really don't know.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

congratulations!!! We love points!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Congrats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

That's so great...congratulations from her half sister in Ohio..


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Do you have pictures of Sabra? I would love to see her. She is the same age as my Ranger but I am pretty sure that Ranger is from a working line. I would love to see a conformation pup that is the same age.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*The photo is here!*

Here is Sabra's first AKC show win. She was Best of Winners at the Huntington, WV Kennel Club show both days for one point each day. The first day's photo just arrived. With any luck, the second photo will arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

In case the photo is too small to see, let me try again.


----------

